# Certificate attestation for job in UAE



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi there,

I am B.Tech graduate from India and we get three certificates from the university after passing out 1.Consolidated Marks Memo(CMM), 2.Provisional Certificate(PC) & 3.Original Degree(OD). 

I need to attest the documents for job and wondering which certificate/s to attest from the above three?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The degree is the one that employers will be interested in


----------



## Smythy82 (Sep 24, 2013)

I am tring to get my wedding certificate and my daughters wedding birth cert attested for visa`s. I should have done this before we left but unfortunitily we didn`t . the british embassy said that they will not do it. I have to courier the document back to the uk. I will let you know about the german one later


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> The degree is the one that employers will be interested in


Okay.. Thank you


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

Smythy82 said:


> I am tring to get my wedding certificate and my daughters wedding birth cert attested for visa`s. I should have done this before we left but unfortunitily we didn`t . the british embassy said that they will not do it. I have to courier the document back to the uk. I will let you know about the german one later


I didn't get you. What do you mean?


----------

